# Where are they now



## Straight Blast (Jun 23, 2003)

Does anyone know whatever happened to   Joe Dimmick,   Ed Booze,  Wayne Collier, Fred Brewster or Sandy Sandovol.   It's like they all just dropped off the planet.


----------



## Straight Blast (Jun 26, 2003)

Amazing;  92 views and no one knows what happened to these guys,  they must have disappeared.   I've found a few of them in family trees, but only thier names and rank.   Maybe they all have left us for that dojo in the sky.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 26, 2003)

Sorry but I've only heard of one of those people.


----------



## Straight Blast (Jun 26, 2003)

Thanks for the reply jfarnsworth   Joe Dimmick was one of the originals, was lucky enough to train at his studio in Downey CA. before he broke away, lost track after that, an awsome instructor who train people who could really get in on.   Ed Booze was a good friiend of mine back when we were lower belts upto brown, a very dedicated martial artist,  I worked for Wayne Collier in La marada CA.  as an assistant instuctor, He was a Bob White blackbelt I believe. A very good tournament competitor,  I lost track of Ed and Wayne when I moved out of state,  the other two gentlemen are blackbelts I had met, don't ever hear anything about them anymore.    Just goes to show you that you need to keep in touch


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 27, 2003)

The last that I have heard of Sandy Sandovol was in 1999 when he was released from prison here in Spokane. They warned every one that he was a dangerous martial artist on the news and that no one should approach him if at all possible. I'm not aware of his alleged crimes though.


----------



## Straight Blast (Jun 27, 2003)

Well I guess I won't continue to search for him!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *The last that I have heard of Sandy Sandovol was in 1999 when he was released from prison here in Spokane. They warned every one that he was a dangerous martial artist on the news and that no one should approach him if at all possible. I'm not aware of his alleged crimes though. *



I read about him in Master Tracy's catalogue long ago. Do you, or can you tell us why he was in prison? Nosey people like me wanna know.

Thanks:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 27, 2003)

To find out about:

Monster Man Eddy, who was a terror in the tourney curcuit back in the 70's. He came out in Black Belt frequently,(TKDoist) and was out of Detroit. He was a bad dude till he got knocked out twice in PKA action on the tube.
I got to see one of them, it wasn't pretty.

The other is Bob Baker, who came out with Bruce Lee in the "Chinese Conncetion." I heard tell he supplied Bruce with steroids, and author/Kenposit  Tom Bleecker also attested to his use of drugs in his recent book.
:asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I read about him in Master Tracy's catalogue long ago. Do you, or can you tell us why he was in prison? Nosey people like me wanna know.
> 
> Thanks:asian: *


They did call him a level III sex offender; however, I don't know what that entails. I hope that it is only, say, statutory rape but for all I know it could be anything. I'm not saying statutory rape is OK but its about the least form of sexual assault I can think of.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 27, 2003)

is a serious felony.  Indecency with a Child by say Exposure, as vs Contact is bad enough, but Statutory Rape can be anything from an 18 year old boy "dating" a 15 year old girl, to a 40 year old perpetrator who had an Aggravated Rape that was pled down to Statutory Rape.  

Just an FYI - generally speaking, most offenses have been "pled" down from a more serious offense ... at least if the attorney is worth his salt at all.  I am not saying it is right, but that is how it is.  I assume a Statutory Rape was probably a more serious offense, not lessor ... generally speaking, and anyone convicted of it, with a public warning, is a very serious offender.

Be Careful, Be Warned.

Oss


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 28, 2003)

Ok but try this on for size. He could have been imprisoned for any number of crimes but could be listed as a sex offender for somthing that happened when the guy was eighteen for all I know. The news people didn't go into detail on the whole affair. My instructor has always spoken very highly of Mr. Sandovol; so, I feel uncomfortable speculating on what possible crimes ended him up in prison and the subsequent public warning of his release.
I will admit it doesn't sound good. I understand that he is a phenominal martial artist.


----------



## warriorsage (Jun 30, 2003)

I don't know him, but I know he's a high-ranking blackbelt in the IKCA under Chuck Sullivan and Vic LeRoux. Go to: www.karateconnection.com and use their contact info to try and locate him.

Good luck.


----------



## sumdumguy (Jun 30, 2003)

Well, unfortunately it was a serious crime... My Teacher worked the Jail at the time in King County (Seattle) and had to help with the handling of Mr. Sandovol. It's funny though, because He had just been to the school a few months before that and challenged My Teacher To no avail.  point being, rest assured it was very serious and the warnings, well, listen to them. 
Have a Nice Day. :asian: :asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 1, 2003)

hey,
nuff said. I suppose as long as he is over there in King county every thing will be all right... for us. I never have met the guy but I've heard some stories about how he would carry a razor blade in class and would cut students who messed up the technque. He was never slouch in the martial arts world so I guess he would be no slouch in the criminal world. I wouldn't kow him if he walked right up to me to sell Amway so I guess I will try to avoid him.
Thank you


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 1, 2003)

email KenpoJoe. I am sure he has the scoop on all those guys.

KenpoJoe :asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 9, 2003)

did u put there name in yahoo and see what came up?


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 9, 2003)

the search ended, but the thread goes on!!!!!

i never heard of any of them either.

Sorry.

Try "classmates.com"
ok..just kidding/


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Straight Blast _*
> Does anyone know whatever happened to   Joe Dimmick,   Ed Booze,  Wayne Collier, Fred Brewster or Sandy Sandovol.
> *



Joe Dmmick own "Demicks Doubles" a talent agency for celebrity look alikes.

Ed Booze had a studio in Long Beach for years and is probably still in the area.

Fred Brewster was recently at Frank Trejos tournament in Long Beach in February.

Wayne Collier was a 1st Brown Belt under Bob White then got hired by Mr. Parker and promoted to Black.  (Mr. White just told me.)

Sandy........... well Sandy is Sandy I hope he is ok.

:asian:


----------



## Straight Blast (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for all the replys.   I've searched the net and found some info on a few of these men.   Ed Booze seems to be the most evasive, must like to keep his privacy,    Thanks again


----------



## shesulsa (May 31, 2004)

Mr. Joe Dimmick lived in Joshua Tree for a long time and taught Steven Freers, Michael Persons, and at least a dozen others his version of Kenpo.  I was a student of his style for a while, taught to me by Mike Richardson.

I met with Mr. Dimmick and talked with his black belts and their black belts (one of whom is my ex-hubby).  He tried to bring softness into Kenpo and modified some techniques to go with the flow of the attacker, capitalizing on the economy of motion when Mr. Parker told him to choose - EPs way or the highway, so he picked the highway and taught as a 10th degree many folks in Southern California.

I believe he recently sold his look-alike business (still occasionally does stand-in work and double work for Clint Eastwood - see Robin Hood Men in Tights for a cheap thrill) and tried to move the Oregon coast...hated it, and returned to Joshua Tree.  Getting on in years now and is having some health issues.  He slowed his teaching way down after his wife and in-laws saw what he could do with chi flow and said they thought it was the devil's work and wanted him to stop.  He caved.

I also was close friends for a while with his babysitter, L.C.  She got to brown and then went on with her life.

I would like to attend one seminar by that man before he passes on.  If you're out there and reading this, Mr. Dimmick, Mike Richardson's 4th wife would like to invite you to Southwest Washington for a visit.

Humbly,  G.K.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 8, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I believe he recently sold his look-alike business (still occasionally does stand-in work and double work for Clint Eastwood - see Robin Hood Men in Tights for a cheap thrill) and tried to move the Oregon coast...hated it, and returned to Joshua Tree.


I was recently corrected by Mike Richardson that Mr. Dimmick still lives on the Oregon Coast and will remain there.  Don't think he has a school, though.


----------



## KENPOJOE (Jun 8, 2004)

Straight Blast said:
			
		

> Does anyone know whatever happened to   Joe Dimmick,   Ed Booze,  Wayne Collier, Fred Brewster or Sandy Sandovol.   It's like they all just dropped off the planet.



Hi Folks!
Let's see what I can do to help you...
Joe Dimmick, Founder of Sampai kenpo, is the owner of "Dimmick's Doubles" which has a website on the net. Mr . Dimmick was known for his resemblence to Clint Eastwood and he has a stable of celebrity inpersonators.

Ed Booze is a high ranking Black Belt in the IKCA and was featured in the Black Belt video magazine and I believe the freestyle sparring tape for the IKCA.

I hope that i was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 9, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Joe Dmmick own "Demicks Doubles" a talent agency for celebrity look alikes.
> 
> Ed Booze had a studio in Long Beach for years and is probably still in the area.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2girlsmommie (Jul 13, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Mr. Joe Dimmick lived in Joshua Tree for a long time and taught Steven Freers, Michael Persons, and at least a dozen others his version of Kenpo. I was a student of his style for a while, taught to me by Mike Richardson.
> 
> I met with Mr. Dimmick and talked with his black belts and their black belts (one of whom is my ex-hubby). He tried to bring softness into Kenpo and modified some techniques to go with the flow of the attacker, capitalizing on the economy of motion when Mr. Parker told him to choose - EPs way or the highway, so he picked the highway and taught as a 10th degree many folks in Southern California.
> 
> ...


Hello there,

Just thought you might want to read a bit of corrected information regarding my dad, Joe Dimmick. 

My dad is still in Oregon and absolutely loves it. He still owns his Doubles company as well. He is not in poor health, nor is he due to pass on prior to giving any seminars. I'm not quite sure how the rumors all began, but I must say my husband and I got quite a laugh with this information. I don't mean this in a harsh way, we just find it humorous how information passes on. Therefore, thought I'd post some accurate information for those interested in what he's really up to.

As for his wife and in-laws saying it's the devils work so he caved??? Hmmmm. For those of you that actually know my dad, "CAVE" really isn't in his vocabulary. First of all, my mother is a black belt herself, so I'm not thinking she thought it was the devil's work? My grandparents (his in-laws) have been dead for over a decade, and they NEVER thought it was the devil's work....hmmm. He and my mom did divorce a few years back and he is remarried, but again....they don't think it's the devil's work either. Therefore, no "caving" as you put it.

As for my babysitter...."L.C.". As I, like you said about my father, am getting up in years, I have no recolection of a babysitter with those initials. We did have a nanny for several years, but those were not her initials. However, if you'd like to give me the full name, I might be of some assistance. 

Sorry if this takes the excitement out of your post, but I had to correct some very inaccurate information.

Best,
RS
One of Joe's Daughters


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jul 13, 2004)

I always get a real kick when this happens LOL!!


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 13, 2004)

LOL - Me too!  Please let me dish up my own rather large serving of humble pie...yummy!

 Hello, 2girlsmommie.  All of the info I received and errantly passed on was from Michael Richardson who was a student of Steven Freers and then Michael Persons (who, he tells me, is moving to the eastern part of the states...lol - is _that_ even true???).  I assumed he might have an inkling what he was talking about, but clearly I was misinformed.  Perhaps he was as well.

 I apologize, first of all, for passing along information I assumed was correct as though it were - not acceptable.  Secondly, please know I meant no disrespect at all towards your father or you or your family - I really liked Sam Pai when I was learning it - still do - and truly meant no harm.  I am also very glad his is enjoying Oregon and is in good health

 And for everyone else, I certainly should have prefaced the information I passed on as coming from another source and I don't mean any disrespect toward him, toward Mr. Dimmick or his family or anyone else I may have mentioned.

 2girlsmommie, if it is all right, I will send you a private message regarding the identity of my college friend who claimed to studying under Mr. Dimmick and to babysitting you or your sister.

 Thanks for the edification - I do appreciate it.

 Hwarang.


----------



## 2girlsmommie (Jul 14, 2004)

No worries shesulsa - no harm, no foul.  Just wanted to clear things up a bit.  Spoke with my father today and he had been made aware of your post sometime back, and had also addressed it in another fashion.

Best wishes to you all,

RS


----------



## Adam Young (May 14, 2019)

Hi,  Have there been any updates on GM Fred Brewster?  Has anyone had any contact with him or knows anyone who has had recent contact with him?


----------



## JR 137 (May 14, 2019)

No idea who any of these people are, but I’ve got to say...

Ed Booze has one of the best names I’ve ever heard.

He’s right up there with Carlos Boozer. Respect to Boozer, even though I utterly hate Duke. I was so hoping the Knicks would draft him just so I could get a Knicks jersey with Boozer written on the back, but it never came to fruition.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 14, 2019)

Adam Young said:


> Hi,  Have there been any updates on GM Fred Brewster?  Has anyone had any contact with him or knows anyone who has had recent contact with him?


This thread is 15 years old - it's usually best to start a new thread, rather than resurrecting one that's been dormant that long.

And, welcome to Martial Talk!


----------

